# Favorite Beet Recipe?



## Efrain (Nov 12, 2014)

With the farm stand season winding down I decided to head to a local one before it was too late; after browsing through a few vegetables I came across some freshly picked beets and realized that I have never had beets before.  I know people usually have beets for Thanksgiving, but I guess my family was never fond of them.  

So, I have decided to take it upon myself to make a dish involving beets and I was wondering if any of you have any favorite beet recipes you do not mind sharing.


----------



## Silversage (Nov 12, 2014)

My favorite is simply roasted.

Peel the beets, then depending on their size, cut into 6 or 8 wedges. 
On a baking sheet, toss the wedged beets with olive oil,  salt & ground black pepper. 
Roast in a hot (400F) oven.  Turn them halfway through the cooking. 
Roast until tender but not mushy - about 30 - 40 minutes.


----------



## creative (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes Silversage - I have recently discovered the delights of roasted beetroot (more intense flavour).

My usual, fav recipe for raw beetroots are in a _simple 'salad'_ that tastes divine (chilling it is important).

Grate beetroots into a salad bowl then add _lemon juice_ and crushed _garlic_ with seasoning to taste.  Oil is optional.  Chill for at least one hour before eating.  Juicy and refreshing.

This is also an excellent dish for a detox since the beetroots and garlic are both blood purifiers and the lemon is alkaline in reaction.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 12, 2014)

Word of caution, Beets are very very red.  They can stain clothes, your wood cutting board, your hands , carpet ...
Also, if you eat enough of them, your pee can have a tint of red in it too ( kinda scary if your not expecting it, thats why I'm letting you know ahead of time).

That being said, beets are usually very sweet.  Raw, they have a carrot- like consistency, usually sweeter than a carrot.

I usually use them to make a beet soup ( Borscht ).  Ill have to look around for the recipe though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2014)

My fave beets are pickled.  Vinegar, sugar, whole allspice berries, piece of cinnamon stick.


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2014)

My mother always made Harvard Beets. They are a sweet/sour beet in a somewhat creamy sauce. 

Grandma's Harvard Beets Recipe - Allrecipes.com

This recipe calls for canned beets. But you can roast your own and then slice them after they cool a bit.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 13, 2014)

This fall, beet hummus has become one of my favorite ways to eat beets.

BEETROOT HUMMUS | Recipes | Nigella Lawson

 I also love to grate baby beets (raw) and dress with S&P, sumac, EVOO, and a sprinkle of beet or red wine vinegar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 13, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Word of caution, Beets are very very red.  They can stain clothes, your wood cutting board, your hands , carpet ...
> Also, if you eat enough of them, your pee can have a tint of red in it too ( kinda scary if your not expecting it, thats why I'm letting you know ahead of time).
> 
> That being said, beets are usually very sweet.  Raw, they have a carrot- like consistency, usually sweeter than a carrot.
> ...


The pink in one's urine is called beeturia. There are some interesting studies about this:

Beeturia and iron absorption : The Lancet

Beeturia and the biological fate of beetroot pigments. - PubMed - NCBI

Myths of Human Genetics: Beeturia


----------



## Caslon (Nov 13, 2014)

A splash of vinegar turns my small can of sweet beets into pickled beets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2014)

Caslon said:


> A splash of vinegar turns my small can of sweet beets into pickled beets.



The sweet pickle juice, leftover from a jar of commercial pickles, works great too.  When the beets are gone toss in a couple of hard boiled eggs.

Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2014)

I say if your family is not fond of them then just keep it that way. I hate beets, but being russian I end up making a whole bunch dishes with them and I even eat them, I still hate them.
Here is simple recipe:

1-2 beets (depending on size)
1/3 cup of crushed walnuts
1-2 finely chopped cloves of garlic
salt pepper to taste
last but not least oil or mayo

Boil or bake beets till completely done. Drain and cool. Dice into a small dice or use big holes of the box grader to grade it. Add nuts and garlic. Use oil or mayo, whatever you prefer as a dressing, about a tablespoon or two.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 13, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Word of caution, Beets are very very red.  They can stain clothes, your wood cutting board, your hands , carpet ...
> Also, if you eat enough of them, your pee can have a tint of red in it too ( kinda scary if your not expecting it, thats why I'm letting you know ahead of time).
> 
> That being said, beets are usually very sweet.  Raw, they have a carrot- like consistency, usually sweeter than a carrot.
> ...



I remember being scared out of my mind when my baby girl had red stains in her diaper until I realized it was from the beets I had given her.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 13, 2014)

My favorite is probably a simple salad of roasted beets with goat cheese and walnuts. I don't know why, but there is something about that flavor combination that is pure heaven.

I also love borscht.


----------



## Efrain (Nov 18, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I say if your family is not fond of them then just keep it that way. I hate beets, but being russian I end up making a whole bunch dishes with them and I even eat them, I still hate them.
> Here is simple recipe:
> 
> 1-2 beets (depending on size)
> ...



This seems like a nice recipe to make, thanks for sharing!  Do you serve it with anything in particular?  Thanksgiving screams mashed potatoes to me, but would beets pair well with rice (white or brown)?  

Regarding what *larry_stewart *mentioned, thanks for the heads up!  I could not imagine seeing such a sight, I'd probably start freaking out as well.

Thanks everyone for posting their thoughts!  I cannot wait to try and make what you all have suggested.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 18, 2014)

My grandma always ate canned beet salads and they always looked unappealing to me. But as I got older I found some gorgeous golden beets. I grabbed some of those and some red ones and roasted them with brussels sprouts and other root vegetables...was so good. So my vote is to start out with roasting and work your way up to other preparations.


----------



## Efrain (Nov 18, 2014)

ShannaLee83 said:


> My grandma always ate canned beet salads and they always looked unappealing to me. But as I got older I found some gorgeous golden beets. I grabbed some of those and some red ones and roasted them with brussels sprouts and other root vegetables...was so good. So my vote is to start out with roasting and work your way up to other preparations.



Did you find canned beets to be on par taste wise with fresh beets?  When should I go canned vs fresh?


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't cooked with canned beets, always fresh. My grandma used the canned beets, but I didn't like them when I was little.


----------



## Efrain (Nov 19, 2014)

ShannaLee83 said:


> I haven't cooked with canned beets, always fresh. My grandma used the canned beets, but I didn't like them when I was little.



Ah, as I thought: Fresh is usually better!  I'll be sure to try both kinds just in case, assuming they are on sale.  Thanks for the reply~


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 20, 2014)

I got mine at Sprouts. They had nice red and golden beets.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2014)

Efrain said:


> Did you find canned beets to be on par taste wise with fresh beets?  When should I go canned vs fresh?



It's night and day. That's like asking if you've had canned green beans, how did they compare to fresh.


----------



## eeturk (Nov 20, 2014)

I love roasted beets. Someone provided good instructions above. My favorite use for them is in an arugula salad with goat cheese, walnuts, orange segments, and a citrus or balsamic vinaigrette. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efrain (Nov 23, 2014)

eeturk said:


> I love roasted beets. Someone provided good instructions above. My favorite use for them is in an arugula salad with goat cheese, walnuts, orange segments, and a citrus or balsamic vinaigrette.



Everything in this salad are my mom's favorites, especially the goat cheese and orange segments.  Maybe I can get my mom to add a few beets and slowly get her used to them!  Thanks for your post http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

